
Starbucks wakes up and smells the stench of tax avoidance controversy - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/nov/12/starbucks-tax-avoidance-controversy
======
mercurial
Like most large corporations, Starbucks will use every trick in the book to
avoid paying taxes. There is nothing new there. But it's interesting to see
people starting to protest about it. Unfortunately for Starbucks, they operate
a network of brick-and-mortar stores, which is much easier to picket than
Google or Amazon.

~~~
arethuza
Google has offices in the UK and Amazon has both offices and large
distribution centers.

~~~
lmm
Google's offices are at the top of a large private building, no? The point is
more that neither has customers coming into their stores the way starbucks
does.

